# Wine

## gustavolinux

Pessoal, estou tentando executar uma aplicação para windows no meu linux utilizando o Wine.

Porém, logo que inicia a aplicação já recebo umas mensagens tipo

Mensagem '+.,', inexistente

Alguém sabe do que se trata? Mesmo com essas mensagens, a aplicação continua, porém, uma hora dá uma falta de página não tratada e o sistema crasha..

Engraçado que executei outras aplicações, tipo Textpad e funcionou...

Será que tem alguma coisa a ver com esse sistema utilizar rede, drivers de BD e tal?

obrigado.

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Podes indicar qual e a aplicação para ver se da para testar ... eu utilizo o wine para o utorrent e sempre funcionou 100% ... talvez a aplicação em questão seja mais complexa .....

----------

## gustavolinux

opa.. é q é uma aplicação de ERP aqui da empresa que trabalho.. totalmente proprietária e desconhecida...  :Sad: 

mas tudo bem... acho que vai dar mto trabalho, acho que nem vou insistir mto ... softwares legados dependentes da MS é F**..  :Smile: 

abraço

----------

## baldeante

 *gustavolinux wrote:*   

> opa.. é q é uma aplicação de ERP aqui da empresa que trabalho.. totalmente proprietária e desconhecida... 
> 
> mas tudo bem... acho que vai dar mto trabalho, acho que nem vou insistir mto ... softwares legados dependentes da MS é F**.. 
> 
> abraço

 

Boas,

Possivelmente a aplicação precisa de suporte para netframework tenta estes links :

http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943298

http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25

http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

Pode também ser necessário suporte para as bibliotecas de Visual Basic tenta estes links :

http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks

http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wine-faq/index#INSTALLING-VISUAL-BASIC-APPS-WONT-RUN

Boa Sorte !!!

----------

